# [RangerWickett] You Got Mail!



## Leopold (May 10, 2002)

Seeing as how he checks mail sporadically, I will post this note here for him to check his mail. I sent him a proposal for material so check it over, send it to whomever and get back with me. Myself and my team are itching to get started on this idea and just want to know if it will be feasable within the Natrual 20 press scope of things to come.


ps check out the DF site and post comments on the layout. Once you give the go ahead we will start updating this. If i don't hear from you by sunday I will start working on the modified layout with LRK.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 11, 2002)

Sent you my reply, and will take a look at the DF site now, though I'm not quite sure what you mean by 'layout.'  We can talk about it on the DF forum, though.


----------

